# Bit quick release



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you have a part number for this? I've done several searches at HF and can't find the red one.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I will have to look for my receipt but check Wika Quality Tools it looks a lot like it but I have not paid that much for the 3 of them


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Soory my freind I gave you the wrong info. check Boss Tools and search for bit holder plus they are on now sale….it is made by Neiko tools


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

You can also get them at Amazon with free shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cart/view.html/ref=ord_cart_shr


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Same set on Ebay


----------

